# Pécsett éltem



## jazyk

Jó napot kívánok!

Miért van a magyar szótáromban _Mostanáig Pécs*ett* éltem_? Nem lenne lehetséges _Mostanáig Pécsen éltem_?


----------



## Encolpius

Hello jazyk, 

both *Pécsen *& *Pécsett *are completely correct. 
There are a few town names when you can use the rather archaic suffix -t, -tt, like: Pécs*ett*, Vác*ott*, Győr*ött*, Kolizsvár*ott*/Kolozsvár*t*. The ancient -t is a lative suffix which you can also find in: itt, ott, etc. 
The forms with -n, -on, -en, ön are rather new forms in that special case, coined in the 19th century during the "nyelvújítás". Briefly, Pécsen is modern, while Pécsett sounds OK, but a little bit formal, archaic. I'd never use the -t/-tt forms in colloquial speech.


----------

